# Dvořák - Op. 76 - Symphony No. 5 in F major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Conductor: István Kertész 
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Possibly my favourite Dvorak symphony (at the moment - the 7th and 8th are wonderful too} and lots of class recordings too, from Rowicki's powerhouse recording right up to Anguelov"s superbly realised performance. Class symphony.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I voted Good. I like it but have never quite fallen for it in the same way as my colleague above.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Merl said:


> Possibly my favourite Dvorak symphony and lots of class recordings too, from Rowicki's powerhouse recording right up to Anguelov"s superbly realised performance. Class symphony.


Bang on Merl.

But can I add......Jansons in Oslo, last movement, wonderful.

(and I voted.....excellent)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

jim prideaux said:


> Bang on Merl.
> 
> But can I add......Jansons in Oslo, last movement, wonderful.
> 
> (and I voted.....excellent)


Yep that's a total banger too but you know I love that one, as well, Jim.


----------



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

I know its very famous, but New World Symphony is just so good and bats every Dvorak symphony


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

My favorite Dvorak Fifth interpretation: Rowicki/London Symphony


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good and always safe in the hands of Kertez.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I voted "very good". It pales in comparison with the 4th, though. Of course, the 7th, 8th and 9th symphonies form a trilogy of masterpieces.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent! A masterpiece! Every bit as great as his better known Symphonies Nos. 6 - 9. I consider it (together with Nos. 6 & 3) to be Dvořák's 'Pastoral' symphony, and is absolutely delightful.

Great recordings by Rowicki, Anguelov and Kertész.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Chopinist said:


> I know its very famous, but New World Symphony is just so good and bats every Dvorak symphony


The previous post by Haziz reflects my thoughts exactly. i have frequently posted on here ( *not *in search of a row or debate)regarding the merits of Dvorak symphonies other than the 9th. Ultimately it is the listener who misses out on some great music .I believe personally that Dvorak's real abilities become apparent with the slow central movement of the 3rd. While the 4th remains ( admittedly for me personally) relatively ( and only relatively) 'weak' Dvorak then went on a 'roll' all the way through to the 9th. I do think he can be underestimated....apparently his music has a sunny disposition ( problem?) full of melody ( problem?) and he is often portrayed as some kind of lesser Brahms'.

I sometimes wonder whether Dvorak is essentially almost patronised because of the accessibility and sheer beauty of his music.

As well as returning to Harnoncourt's Brahms cycle this weekend as a result of posts elsewhere I will be taking the time to return to Dvorak's 3rd, 5th and 7th.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I marked "excellent". I greatly enjoy this symphony, all it's movements, but particularly the first, although I'm even more enthusiastic of Dvorák's last three symphonies. I rate it as an 8.0 out of 10 in terms of how much I like it.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Very good and always safe in the hands of Kertez.


I agree with your choice and the DECCA recording still holds up very well after all these years.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Great for the car! Lovely pastoral music.


----------

